# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  La superficie regada en Andalucia crece un 23,9% en solo ocho años

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de elpais.com
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/andal...02elpand_2/Tes

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

La superficie regada en Andalucía crece un 23,9% en solo ocho años
Agricultura presenta un inventario sin los datos del Guadalquivir 

RAÚL LIMÓN - Sevilla - 02/08/2010
Para planificar la política agraria de los próximos cinco años, durante los que hay prevista una inversión de 1.294 millones en modernización de regadíos, la Junta de Andalucía necesita inventariar las hectáreas que utilizan recursos hídricos en la comunidad y que aportan más del 60% de la producción y del empleo agrario. A finales del pasado mes, la Consejería de Agricultura presentó los datos de las cuencas litorales. Pero carece de un dato fundamental: la superficie en riego en el Guadalquivir, que supone el 72,6% del total. Agricultura afirma que ese dato lo tiene que aportar la Confederación Hidrográfica (CHG), dependiente del Gobierno central, y esta asegura que su inventario es responsabilidad de la sociedad Acuavir. Los cálculos de la Junta son que la superficie regada actualmente en toda la comunidad es de 1.106.394 hectáreas, un 23,9% que hace ocho años.

El inventario de 2002 fijaba la superficie regada de Andalucía en 892.969 hectáreas, un 9,4% más que en 1996, cuando la región acababa de pasar la peor sequía de su historia y se decidió restringir las concesiones de agua. La política restrictiva se endureció a mitad de la presente década a instancias de la Unión Europea, que obligó, a partir de 2005, a establecer un plan de modernización de regadíos, otro de acción sobre las aguas subterráneas y a no permitir más superficie regable en todo el sistema de regulación general, salvo aquellas concesiones que ya estaban en marcha.

Con estas condiciones, cabía esperar que el aumento de la superficie regada no fuera significativo. Sin embargo, el borrador de la Agenda del Regadío Andaluz que se ha trasladado a los sectores implicados calcula que en toda la región esta superficie ha crecido casi un 24% más.

Los principales incrementos se han registrado en Jaén, donde la incorporación del olivar a la superficie regada ha hecho que ahora se recurra al agua en casi el doble de extensión que hace ocho años. Le siguen Sevilla, Málaga, Córdoba y Huelva.

La Consejería de Agricultura aseguró que "no tiene constancia oficial" de un desfase entre las hectáreas de regadío que preveía antes del traspaso de competencias en noviembre de 2007 y las que existen realmente. Y sobre la falta de datos sobre el Guadalquivir, se limita a remitir a la institución del Gobierno central.

La falta de información es más difícil de entender aún si se tiene en cuenta que el inventario de regadíos del Guadalquivir lo está realizando la Empresa Pública Desarrollo Agrario y Pesquero (DAP), adscrita a la Consejería andaluza, por encargo de la sociedad estatal Acuavir. "Muy normal no es", apuntó un alto cargo de Agricultura, aunque tampoco quiso darle mayor importancia.

Sin embargo, la Asociación de Comunidades de Regantes Feragua publicó un editorial en el que asegura que esta circunstancia la atribuyó la consejera de Agricultura, Clara Aguilera, a "problemas administrativos" y evidencia la "falta de coordinación y cooperación con la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir".

El jefe de la Oficina de Planificación Hidrológica de la CHG, Agustín Argüelles Martín, afirmó tajante que la "fluidez y la transparencia" marcan las relaciones con la Administración andaluza y adelantó que está previsto que el borrador del plan hidrológico salga a consulta pública en octubre.

----------


## ben-amar

Tambien aquí se ha metido regadio en cultivos que han sido siempre de secano.
Ej.: olivos

----------


## Salut

^^ Si, los regadíos de viña y olivo son lo que más se ha incrementado en España.

Es sencillamente vergonzoso, porque además en ambos sectores hay una tremenda crisis de sobreproducción.

----------


## jasg555

El problema viene principalmente por dos cosas:
- Inversión en olivos y otros cultivos para lavar dinero negro. Pero negro negrísimo. La última década, los duros oscuros del ladrillo, una buena  parte están metidos allí
- Subvenciones del olivar, mal aplicadas, de las que se benefician más los que menos las necesitan, además de cobrar subvención aunque no las cultives.
- Los mismos del dinero negro y grandes industriales, tienen mucho poder, y se las ingenian para conseguir permisos de regadío, cuando a un pequeño agricultor nunca se lo darían.

Ahora sobra aceite por todos lados.

----------


## ben-amar

Esto cada vez se ve mas, olivos en regadio para forzar las cosechas.





Evidentemente esto se nota luego en la calidad de la aceituna y del aceite.

----------

